# best "performance" cruiser ~100K



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*best "performance" cruiser ~100K*

I am looking to buy a 28-35'' "performance" cruiser suitable in San Diego on a budget of ~100K. I want something that will get out of it''s own way (ie competitive under its PHRF rating), but be comfortable enough to stand up in and accomodate a family of 4).

I like the beneteau first series - on paper the 33.7 but am concerned re some of the threads on this board - ie being slow and too tender. I have experience on Cat 30, Cat34 and others but worry that there''s enough wind to get anywhere in SD, even with tall rigs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*best "performance" cruiser ~100K*

W,
I''d love to know what you think of the C30. I''ll be in the market in about a year, and it''s homework time. Comments from experience are better than any brocure. I''m looking to coastal-cruise, short- and single-handed.
All my appreciation in advance,
Jeff


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

*best "performance" cruiser ~100K*

There is a Farr 38 for sale up in British Columbia. The boat need a fair amount of cosmetics but by the time you got finished putting her in shape you''d have something like $60K in her and you''d have a really super boat for where you are sailing. The boat is listed on Yachtworld. I saw her in Annapolis before she left for the West Coast. She seemed to be a good sound boat that cosmetically could use a bit of help.

Other good choices for your sailing venue are: 
-Beneteau First 36s7 or 35.7.
These are good racer cruisers, They offer good light air performance and seem to sail to thier rating in the kind of 10 knot stuff that is common in San Diego. Really nice interior.

Contessa 33
Very proper yachts. They are not great light air boats but they can be competitive in light air with a good crew. Warwhoop, one of the Contessa 33''s that I sailed on here in Annapolis was shipped to San Diego.

-Dehler 34
Nice layout, well built, reasonable performance, should be easy to short hand.

-Dehler 36 (DB and CWS)
This is the previous generation 36. These are really well built and nicely rounded boats.

-Express 37 (Alsberg)
These are really ideal boats for the kind of thing that you want to do. There were two interior layouts. You want the later layout which had two separate aft sleeping areas. You should be able to find a clean 37 for well under $90K.

Express 34 (Alsberg)
Neat boats. Typically in the mid $50K range. Not extremely common.

-Frers 36
Good all around performance. Not great light air boats but reasonable. There are a variety of interiors on these boats and some are quite comfortable. Some are stripped out racers. Similar versions of these boats were built by Hinterhoeller (F3) and Carroll Marine.

J-34C and J-35C
These were intended as cruising boats and have nice accomodations and reasonable performance. They are not inexpensive at typically a little less than $90K.

-J35 & J36
J-35''s are good one design boats and still do well under PHRF. They require big crews to race well but can be cruised with a blade and a small crew. The cockpits are not very comfortable. There were a variety of interiors and deck plans. While headroom is a little short, the more cruising equipped versions are actually pretty nice layouts. The J-36s are heavier and slower but easier to handle.

-Mumm 36 
These were first generation IMS race boats. They offer a lot of performance, especially in light air but they are also full race boats and perhaps are too much lacking in accomodations. They also require more skill to sail than the rest of this list.

Soverel 33
These are good all around boats. They were not the best built boats in the world but the later Tartan built boats offered a better interior layout for cruising. The earlier Olsen built boats offered better construction. They can be bought way below your budget and do great under PHRF.

-Tripp 36
These are also first generation IMS race boats. They also offer a lot of performance, especially in light air and they offer a bit more accomodations than the Mumm.

That should get you going. 
Good hunting
Jeff


----------



## ekhar (Jun 6, 2001)

*best "performance" cruiser ~100K*

I''ve done club racing on a Frers 33 for several years. A great all around boat in all respects. The owner cruises a lot with his wife. He is very happy. Should keep you in your price ballpark.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*best "performance" cruiser ~100K*

To "Dimwit" - I''m sure you''re not. the vintage I was sailing was ~''86. Cat30''s are a decent solid boat don''t have too many vices - are somewhat prone to rounding up - but this was in SF Bay with 35kt winds... If you consciously power down you can go faster, since she''s a beamy tub and wetted reduction is a factor to be aware of.

We raced for several years doing well amongst other C30''s.

One caveat of note - the atomic 4 - if you still have that in the ones your looking at was always a pain in the proverbial. (h20 in gas). Other vices - none really, tough to get surfing - but it can be done.

The C34 on the other hand was a better boat in many respects for cruising. Never really raced her.


----------

